# Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln



## juppa (23. September 2005)

*Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*

hy ich hab nen level 4 söldner und wollt noch nen bisschen leveln befor ich ins minental gehe hat wer nen tip   . ich sonst fast alle quests schon gemacht  gemacht 




danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				juppa am 23.09.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich hab nen level 4 söldner und wollt noch nen bisschen leveln befor ich ins minental gehe hat wer nen tip   . ich sonst fast alle quests schon gemacht  gemacht
> 
> danke schon im Vorraus



Mach die Quests die noch ausstehen.   
Ansonsten erkunde die Spielwelt, dabei kannst du noch ein paar Monster killen und neue Aufgaben bekommen. So ab Level 8 kannst du dich dann langsam in Richtung Minental aufmachen...


----------



## juppa (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 23.09.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> juppa am 23.09.2005 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma gucken vielen dank


----------



## Urmelking (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				juppa am 23.09.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> der_Menthol_Elch am 23.09.2005 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Genius2 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*

solltest auf jeden fall noch ein paar level weiter kommen mindestens auf level 8 je mehr desto besser! das schafst du indem du nach monstern suchst und die killst außerdem triffst du dann immer wieder auf leute die dir noch eine Aufgabe zu geben haben.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				juppa am 23.09.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich hab nen level 4 söldner und wollt noch nen bisschen leveln befor ich ins minental gehe hat wer nen tip   . ich sonst fast alle quests schon gemacht  gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stufe 8 ist schon ok aber ich würd versuchen noch auf 10 zu kommen. Das ist, gerade als söldner, gar nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört. Ich hab es 4mal gespielt und bin immer in stufe 10 ins minental, es ist also zu schaffen.

Ich würde einfach feldräuber und anderes Gesocks metzeln was das Zeug hält. Oder mal zum steinkreis im Norden gehen, auf dem weg dorthin gibt es, wenn du auf dem weg bleibst, nur leichtes bis mittelschweres kanonenfutter (scavenger, Warane, Goblin (schwarz u. normal)).
Ansonsten einfach noch nen bisschen nach nebenquest ausschau halten, da steht ganz oft jemand rum bei dem du noch was erledigen kannst.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				Urmelking am 23.09.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> juppa am 23.09.2005 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Stimmt eigentlich....wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## Gajeza (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*

Warum auf 5. Geht doch immer. Oder wie heißt die Stufe davor?


----------



## machbetmachallabett (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*

Ich war immer der ansicht das man theoretisch auch mit stufe 1 Söldner sein kann. Ich mein mich zu erinnern dass ich auch mal mit stufe 4 zu den söldnern gekommen bin.


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 23.09.2005 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war immer der ansicht das man theoretisch auch mit stufe 1 Söldner sein kann. Ich mein mich zu erinnern dass ich auch mal mit stufe 4 zu den söldnern gekommen bin.



das mit min. lvl 5 bei den Banditen war in G1
vielleicht daher die confusion?

Gruss

Harry


----------



## juppa (24. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				Urmelking am 23.09.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> juppa am 23.09.2005 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## annon11 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				juppa am 23.09.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich hab nen level 4 söldner und wollt noch nen bisschen leveln befor ich ins minental gehe hat wer nen tip   . ich sonst fast alle quests schon gemacht  gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Da müsste es noch genug zu tun geben.Die ganzen Aufgaben ,dann noch die Küste und der Wald in Norden.Dann noch der Weg zum Sonnenkreis(heißt der so  is schon so lange her^^)Die Pyramide und die vielen Höhlen.Beim Weg zum Sonnenkreis is ne Höhle mit Skeleten,da findest du Drachenschneide,die is gut für später.Dexters Lager und das Weidenplato.Und rum um Onars Hof.Dann müsstest du so um 12 herum sein.Dann kannst du im Minental die ganzen Orks besiegen und schon hast du keine Probs mehr im späteren Spielverlauf.


----------



## Erdnussmc (26. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*

hmm ich hatte immer fast alle möglichen quests gelöst, sowohl in khorinis als auch bei den söldnern usw...bevor ich mich irgendwo angeschlossen hatte! glaub ich war schon weiter als level 10 als es ins minental ging... Zum Ende hatte ich so 245 stärkepunkte    obwohl ich sogar ein paar Drachenwurzeln so gegessen hab


----------



## juppa (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 low lvl söldner leveln*



			
				annon11 am 25.09.2005 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> juppa am 23.09.2005 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




für lvl 4 is das nen bisil high oder 
ich kenn den wald und so hab ja schon mit maiegr und pala dürch


----------

